# [Closed] Apple is crafting a hanging terrarium!!



## londonxing (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm so excited, I've been waiting for this DIY forever and just had to share with everyone! My town is roped off except for Apple's house, so just follow the ropes. I will keep town open as long as she is crafting, or until I go to bed.

Tips are not necessary but very much appreciated
PLEASE leave through the airport when you are done so the game doesn't crash (do not leave with the + button)
Message me your in-game name if you would like the Dodo code!
Update:
I've decided to do small waves of people since the game is crashing. I am going through everything in order. Thank you!

Update update:
She's still crafting!! I am all caught up now. Private message me with your in-game name for DoDo code. If I missed you, please message again! (Please have make sure you have feedback, as I had a tip thief lol)

Last update:
That hyper little hamster is still DIYing away into the night.. But I need to go to bed! Thanks to everyone who stopped by! Enjoy your hanging terrariums!


----------



## Savato (Apr 16, 2020)

May I join? ign Savato


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

may i go?


----------



## Leann (Apr 16, 2020)

can i come ?


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

May I go? IGN: April


----------



## fullmetal (Apr 16, 2020)

May i come? IGN is Ena ^^


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 16, 2020)

may i please come by


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 16, 2020)

may i come over? ign is victoria


----------



## ryugi21 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to visit please ♡
IGN: Eiko


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! If Apple is still crafting, I would love to come and stop by ^^ my ign name is Janelle!


----------



## discodromo (Apr 16, 2020)

Heya would like to come by - ign is discodromo


----------



## jubi (Apr 16, 2020)

hi! would love to come! ign is jubi

edit:
hi! gonna withdraw my spot. i need to sleep, but ty for opening your island up!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to visit, my ign is Aimee


----------



## londonxing (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi everyone! I am doing small waves of people since the game is crashing.

I'm going through both messages and post replies in order, so just hang in there!! Thank you!


----------



## brinee (Apr 16, 2020)

i would love to come


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Apr 16, 2020)

can i come over? my ign is kaitlyn


----------



## londonxing (Apr 16, 2020)

She's still crafting!! I am all caught up now. Private message with your in-game name for DoDo code. If I missed you, please message again! (Please have make sure you have feedback, as I had a tip thief lol)


----------

